#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Pap spa3102 e p2p2t

## jefersonib

Bom dia pessoal, quero fazer uma conexão ponto a ponto entre um spa3102 e pap2t, segui o tutorial
https://www.lojamundi.com.br/blog/tu...102-pap2t.html
só que o pap2t apenas recebe a ligação, e quando tento fazer da um som de "bip" e não faz, já segui diversos e sempre da a mesma coisa.
obrigado.

----------

